# Relatives Visa guidance needed please



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am British and married to a South African lady. So far she has obtained her INR and we are waiting to hear back regarding the British Citizenship.

We will be parents next year and want to go back to SA for a while to be with her family. So I have been tasked with getting my SA Visa done!

From research we have been married for less that 5 years, so I am applying for a Relatives Visa.

Are these forms all that is needed?

1. DHA 1738 FORM 8 

2. Medical Certificate Bi-811 

3. Radiological Report Bi-806 

4. Police Certificate from ACRO

From the "DHA 1738 FORM 8" Section 5 - Duration of stay and proposed activities. 

I would like to work at some point, would I need to have an endorsement before I submit this application? Or can this be changed later? 

I do work for an organisation that has a branch in the South Africa, but if they do not have positions there I will be looking for similar work.

For Section 6 - Maintenance/Deportation - Am I required to have a return ticket and a certain amount of funds?

Any help with the minefield that is Visas would be appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi 
if you will be parent soon you can apply for PR gives u a full right for working and study or business 

would I need to have an endorsement before I submit this application? Or can this be changed later? 
yes this can be done after you get ur TR

Am I required to have a return ticket and a certain amount of funds?
if you are going to apply from UK u don't need return ticket but they will need your spousal bank statement and Declaration of support by spouse.

I hope that helps


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

noriki said:


> hi
> if you will be parent soon you can apply for PR gives u a full right for working and study or business
> 
> would I need to have an endorsement before I submit this application? Or can this be changed later?
> ...


Morita

Please remember regulation 23(7) if he is going to apply for PR via section 27(g)


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A number of things here.



db29 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am British and married to a South African lady. So far she has obtained her INR and we are waiting to hear back regarding the British Citizenship.
> We will be parents next year and want to go back to SA for a while to be with her family. So I have been tasked with getting my SA Visa done!
> From research we have been married for less that 5 years, so I am applying for a Relatives Visa.


- What is INR?
- "...for a while..." - I assume this is more than 90 days? Otherwise a simple tourist visa on entry will suffice.
- You are going for a Relative's Visa on the basis of a Permanent Relationship with a SA citizen, yes.



> I would like to work at some point, would I need to have an endorsement before I submit this application? Or can this be changed later?


To obtain a work endorsement, you must first have this Relative's Visa and must first have a signed permanent contract of employment. You can apply for both at the same time.



> I do work for an organisation that has a branch in the South Africa, but if they do not have positions there I will be looking for similar work.


Then an Intra-Company Transfer Work Visa is also possible, but not as good as your work endorsement.

For those saying that PR through his child is better - yes, if only PR application took a few weeks, but they don't. Once the child is born, apply for PR, but this will take at least a year. In the meantime, your Relative's Visa will do the trick.

Good luck!


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

Just an update. I have a visitors visa, valid for 2 years.

I have a valid work contract however the VFS were of no help. The lady told me apply for a relatives visa in South Africa and then apply for a work endorsement!?

Help with this would be appreciated, 

Thank you


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just an update. I have a visitors visa, valid for 2 years.
> 
> ...


db29
What kind of visitors visa do you have at the moment?.

If it is based on a spousal relationship with a SAC; then she was supposed to explain to you that you now only need to apply for change of conditions to allow you to work by submitting your valid work contract/offer. Normally this means that your visitors visa will change to Section 11(6) with the work endorsement.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

SayansiScope said:


> db29
> What kind of visitors visa do you have at the moment?.
> 
> If it is based on a spousal relationship with a SAC; then she was supposed to explain to you that you now only need to apply for change of conditions to allow you to work by submitting your valid work contract/offer. Normally this means that your visitors visa will change to Section 11(6) with the work endorsement.


I went back to VFS today. I was told to apply for the Visitors visa again with section 11(6) which means resubmitting all documents again, getting police clearance in SA and UK, argh!

Is applying for a business visa a better idea? As I could contract for companies, however I do not know how companies over here would feel about that. I see more job adverts for permanent positions than contracting.

I will be married 5 years in early 2017. Until then can I apply for residency based on the fact that I have a 9 month baby?

I really do not want to lose this job, especially after going through 3 interviews!

Thanks


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Legal man what do u mean by For those saying that PR through his child is better - yes, if only PR application took a few weeks, but they don't. Once the child is born, apply for PR, but this will take at least a year. In the meantime, your Relative's Visa will do the trick.

Are application still be submitted using a child( minor) for PR? I just had twins and i have TR Visa till 2019 am confused as what way to go, marriage is less than 1 year as well.




- What is INR?
- "...for a while..." - I assume this is more than 90 days? Otherwise a simple tourist visa on entry will suffice.
- You are going for a Relative's Visa on the basis of a Permanent Relationship with a SA citizen, yes.


To obtain a work endorsement, you must first have this Relative's Visa and must first have a signed permanent contract of employment. You can apply for both at the same time.


Then an Intra-Company Transfer Work ViFor those saying that PR through his child is better - yes, if only PR application took a few weeks, but they don't. Once the child is born, apply for PR, but this will take at least a year. In the meantime, your Relative's Visa will do the trick.
sa is also possible, but not as good as your work endorsement.

For those saying that PR through his childn, apply for PR, but this will take at least a year. In the meantime, your Relative's Visa will do the trick.

Good luck![/QUOTE]


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

i Think LegalMan advice will be about the closest we can get to, but the 9 month baby the DHA sees a minor who can't support you emotionally and financially! Unless something new has changed



db29 said:


> I went back to VFS today. I was told to apply for the Visitors visa again with section 11(6) which means resubmitting all documents again, getting police clearance in SA and UK, argh!
> 
> Is applying for a business visa a better idea? As I could contract for companies, however I do not know how companies over here would feel about that. I see more job adverts for permanent positions than contracting.
> 
> ...


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

db29 said:


> I went back to VFS today. I was told to apply for the Visitors visa again with section 11(6) which means resubmitting all documents again, getting police clearance in SA and UK, argh!
> 
> Is applying for a business visa a better idea? As I could contract for companies, however I do not know how companies over here would feel about that. I see more job adverts for permanent positions than contracting.
> 
> ...


This time around they gave you the right information; the process to obtain Section 11(6) visitors visa with endorsement is like making a new submission all together. However, there is no reason to worry about as the requirements are easy to fulfil and the waiting period is shorter than the alternatives...i.e., business visa...!!!


----------

